# Silly question alert lol



## Amt1979 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi, 
We have had our first referral appointment and I've had loads of tests done including the HSG one which was horrible and showed that I have a blocked tube. At our first appointment I was told that I needed to get my BMI to 30 or under as it was 30.01 I have now got it down to 29.8 but when I put my shoes on it jumps back up to 30.01 so here is my silly question as I can't remember whether I had my shoes on or not. Will they let me take my shoes off to be weighed, I know it's a really silly question but I thought I'd ask. Also what does the blocked tube mean in terms of treatment etc.

I'm in Brighton if anyone has dealings with this area.

Thanks guys


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

did they check your height?

BMI depends on height so let's assume they did... in which case... you took your shoes off?

if you're borderline just try and think taller!


----------



## Amt1979 (Sep 28, 2013)

I didn't take my shoes off I remember now cos I was wearing flats and the nurse said they wouldn't make any difference to my height


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi there, 

I'm in Brighton too and had all my fertility testing at RSCH under mr Kelada, I took off my shoes whenever I got weighed. Wear heavy boots to ensure you need to take them off 

Also when they did my height I would raise my body slightly on my toes so it would give me an extra cm ... Sneaky I know but I was desperate. I'd lost 4 stone to get under 30 BMI and I didn't want to wait any longer. I needn't have worried though, by the time treatment started I was 27 BMI and they no longer weighed me on every visit.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Agree with the wear high heels advice, otherwise they generally don't ask you to take your shoes off  

Good luck x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

That test on your tubes is a HSG test - mine was horrendous but knowing other peoples experiences I think I was just unlucky !!
If you end up going IVF route, it won't make much difference either way as your tubes are effectively 'bypassed' anyway during treatment.... but there are some cases where this test has physically unblocked tubes.


----------

